# Platform Thickness for Track Mounting



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I am planning on building the Tuckaway track that Greg Braun has at website as a surprise gift for a friend and his son. Not knowing how much use they will get out of it, I want to make it as portable as possible, in case they really want to 'tuck-it-away'. As such, I am trying to reduce the weight of the assembly, but not end up with something flimsy. A solid core door just seems to heavy to me. A hollow door may work, but the thin veneer has me concerned about durability.

What do you think about using 1/2" or even 1/4" plywood? While on it's own these would be too flimsy (especially the 1/4") I'm thinking the following would strengthen it enough:


Attaching 1x2's on underside around the perimeter, and possible a couple crosswise.
Attaching 1/4" MDF to fill in all areas around the track. This would provide borders where needed, inlay the track for a better appearance, and should add some strength to the assembly.
Attaching 1x6's around exterior as retaining walls.

I'm thinking that even with 1/4" plywood the above should be rigid enough to allow lifting and moving without track pieces popping out, but I could be wrong.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Don't be scared of the thinness of the veneer...
There is usually some some sort of cardboard filler to keep the panels from "flapping".
After all, no one is planning to stand on it are they? lol
Just build some thin side boards to keep the slotcars from sliding across the floor...

Scott


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I wanted to build a portable table wider and shorter than a door. I built a 1 x 2 frame with cross braces, held together with deck screws, corner brackets. Gave me an excuse to buy a no-name air brad nailer to attach 1/4 " plywood. Used a LOT of brads, I am satisfied with final product. 

My plan is modular, so there will be two sections that can be connected. 

Jeff


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

We used 3/8" plywood on a 1x2 frame with cross bracing every 24". Make sure you glue all joints and fasten them with counter-sunk wood screws. This will make a strong table that will pretty much last forever, and still be light enough to be portable. You might want to put some brass drawer handles on each end of the table for lifting it with. You can take some PVC tubing and run all of your electrical through it, and make a nice neat job of it, and the power supply can be on a removable shelf on a couple of drawer slides. If you want to get fancy, you can go to most do-it-yourself stores and get banquet table legs and install them on the table, and then when you're not using the table just fold them up and put it away.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

My big table is a monster...a 9x5 old drapery cutting table from my mother in law's curtain shop(takes two men and a boy to move it)...the middle table is a 3x7 with folding legs (still heavy)...and the latest one is a 3' 6" x 7' 6" "window buck" used as a place holder for a bricked window opening that was heading for the dumpster on a job site...I have three of them(two yet un used)...very light...1/4" plywood on a flat 1x6 frame with 1x4 sides...screwed and glued...

Very sturdy, yet very light...I have it set on two light wieght, folding, metal saw horses...with green felt layed on it with 3m spray glue...

I can break these down and lean them in the corner when I need the use of the full garage ......not very pretty...but they work...the big table I can stand on....but It would never be portable...

When I upgrade to Tomy sectional I'll use the three window bucks for modulars,as they can stack in the bed of my truck for transport...and I plan of renting a slot at my local train show one of these days....

But I digress.....a tuckaway on a hollow core door with a couple of those folding horses would be a perfect gift!....and dont forget the green felt...it doubles as "grass" and a sound barrier...one can of 3m spray glue...a little patience...and your done... :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I searched high and low for these pics:

Here is a door track done by "Rev Kev" years ago and is an example of a very simple and lightweight portable track: This what you're thinking of?


----------

